

Elite team needed for New Social Network for businesses. Crazy Lifeterm project. - justidea

Hi everyone,
I'm searching for elite team, co-Founders.
I believe you are really experts in what you are doing. <p>I'm located in San Francisco, recently moved from Moscow to  realize idea. - I'm driven and motivated.<p>I've got idea for a million and millions dollars, but I don't care money at all, I want a big community.<p>Potential as huge as Twitter, Facebook, Craigslist or whatever.<p>What I've got idea for  NEW SOCIAL NETWORK for people to communicate with organizations they use to work with, every time, every day! 
With brilliant monetizing system with motivating advertisers..<p>It does not exist anywhere. It's new, it's system, it's crazy.<p>-really huge concept of service - people would use really often.
-service has unbelievable potential. when I think of new features - they come really fast you can't even imagine!
-project can be used all over the world, but best to start from U.S. Every city must be in this service. 
-iPhone and iPad apps can really rock it too!
-after project is on top - service can add shop and sell related products. 
-... you can't even imagine how many other features  in my head.<p>Sounds really crazy.<p>Searching for elite team to build a huge network. <p>It's not just a words. 
It's time to make business.<p>'think fast or you gonna lose your potential' - my mindset.<p>--
All the best,
iLgar
justidea@me.com
======
justidea
I can't wait to start it. Tomorrow I'm meeting VC.

------
justidea
Anybody bro?

